# Crashed Dell, Cannibalizing for "new" build.



## Gryffs (Sep 6, 2009)

This started in the thread here but to make a long story short, I had a motherboard go down on my Dell 710. So, since Dell motherboards are proprietary and I don't want to replace one bad motherboard with another (seeing the track record for the 700 series motherboards). I am going to cannibalize what parts I can from my old system and build a new one.

This will be my first time building so I am making a list of items I plan on using in the new system and would like to get feedback on choices and compatibility.

The computer will be used for school and games so its main focus will be Microsoft Office Applications, RTS like WC3, AoE, and StarCraft 2 (when that comes out) and World of Warcraft.

What I'm looking at running (I based this off the sticky for new systems):

Case: Coolermaster 690 $59.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119137

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P $134.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128358 (replace the one that went down)

Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E6700 Conroe 2.66GHz 4M shared L2 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115002 (Cannibalized from my old system) 

Ram: Corsair 4gb (2x2gb) ddr2 1066 $73.00 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145214 (to go with my new mobo and switching to 64bit)

CPU Cooler: this item I'm not sure if I need. Can I Cannibalize the one from my old system or should I look to replace?

Power Supply: Corsair 850TX $149.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009&Tpk=850tx

Video Card: GeForce 7950GX2 1GB 512-bit (256-bit x2) GDDR3 PCI Express
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150160 (Cannibalized from my old system)

Hard Drive: Seagate 640gb $69.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148335 (will pick up a new one for my new OS)

DVD Burner: Cannibalize from my old system.

Operating System: Vista Home Premium 64 $99.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116488 (will upgrade to this)

So, here it is in all its splendid glory... Some questions I have. Can I use 64 bit with this old cpu? Is this old cpu worth keeping? Will all of these items be compatible?

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The E6700 is still quite capable and is a 64bit cpu, with the new board you'll be able to overclock it if needed.

The Dell cooler is a little funky I would replace it.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134

The build looks good, nice choices.


----------



## Gryffs (Sep 6, 2009)

Possible issue with the mobo. I was reading in the customer comments and read that the board does not support SLI and with my Video Card, I assume that would be an issue.
Am I correct with this observation? Any suggestions for a comparable replacement?

Thanks again.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

No, SLI only applies to two separate cards. The 7950X2 doesn't require SLI. Besides, SLI motherboards tend to be buggy when paired with Intel CPUs.


----------



## Gryffs (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the fast response and for the info. I'm dieing to get this stuff ordered and in the shipping que.


----------



## 7toy9 (Oct 30, 2009)

Gryffs - best of luck on your new build. I too experienced a motherboard failure on my XPS 710 and share your frustration (and likely never will purchase a dell product again). 

I have decided to follow a similar route and cannibalize all available parts from my existing system (detailed below):

QX6700 3.2ghz Core 2 Extreme (reusing)
2x 8800 GTX in SLI (reusing)
1 KW power supply (can i reuse? why not?)
4GB DDR2 667 (selling and upgrading to DD3 1333)
500GB WD Barracuda (reuse)
150GB WD serial ATA/150 hard drives (RAID 0) (reuse)

I am replacing my motherboard with a new XFX 790i Ultra (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813141009) and a new Coolmaster Case (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160).

I welcome any thoughts - particularly regarding my power supply. I feel that I have spent enough already, and would love to reuse the power supply if possible!


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Depends. What's the make and model of the power supply?


----------



## 7toy9 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for the help! Link to the power supply.

http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...gory_id=7051&cs=2232&l=en&s=eep&mfgpid=190542

And it looks like this:
https://accounts.craigslist.org/post/shwpst?pii=1442382957&db=lv


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

There's no useful information on it--efficiency, +12V current, protections, anything. Could you look at the power supply itself and list the current ratings under the +12V rail(s)? +5V and +3.3V aren't important in this case.


----------



## 7toy9 (Oct 30, 2009)

Sure - updated the above link to include a more detailed picture. Also, probably a slightly clearer link here:


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't have a Craigslist account. You can attach the picture to your next post; the options are at the bottom of the posting screen.


----------



## 7toy9 (Oct 30, 2009)

sorry, new to this!



Also, am I opening up a can of worms for the XFX 790i motherboard? I don't plan to overclock or anything...just want it to run what I have well.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Big can of worms with that board.

This is a Dell XPS 710 Correct?

The power supply has non standard connections the board is powered by a 24 pin and a 20 pin so it won't work with a standard retail board.

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/xps710/en/SM_EN/techov1.htm#wp1052309


----------



## 7toy9 (Oct 30, 2009)

Wrench, thanks for your thoughts. Really frustrated that so much good equipment is not compatible. This Dell was probably the worst expenditure I've ever had (yes, was an XPS 710).

What motherboard would you suggest? I already have a set of 8GB DDR3 1333 Corsair XMS memory (so ideally the new motherboard would work with it and my coolmaster case). I am more concerned with stability at this point vs. overclocking flexibility, etc.

The motherboard also would hopefully work with my 8800GTX SLI setup. 

Crap, also I guess I need a new power supply......I'm so lost. I should have just sold everything and bought a new computer.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For SLI in a socket 775 board it has to be the Nvidia chipset.
The 1156(i5.i7) or 1366(i7 9xx) boards are Intel chipsets and SLI but would require a new CPU.

Do you know the part number of the Corsair Ram?

What CPU do you currently have?


----------



## 7toy9 (Oct 30, 2009)

I currently have a QX6700 2.66 ghz (was overclocked by dell to 3.2ghz)
sure, ram is here: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145218
I didn't think an i5 or i7 chipset would work with my processor and other equipment...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Please post the hardware you have some know what you're dealing with.
Do yourself a BIG favor and stay away from XFX or any other Nvidia chipped Mobo. Asus & Gigabyte are quality brands with good support.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The QX6700 will not that's what I said, The ram you have is for the lower voltage i5 boards(1.6v) are you currently running it on your board(1.8v)?

I would not upgrade from a QX6700 to a i5 or i7 the difference is not worth the cost.

I would use either a P5Q Turbo or GA EP45 DQ6 and a single 8800GTX video card or xfire 2 ATI HD58xx cards.

I'm going to look into the ram a little more to see what is compatible with later when I get home.


----------



## 7toy9 (Oct 30, 2009)

Ok - just to clear things up, my old setup included these parts:

http://reviews.cnet.com/Dell_XPS_710_H2C/4505-3118_7-32305739.html
QX6700 3.2ghz Core 2 Extreme 
2x 8800 GTX in SLI 
Dell 710 H2C Case (you can see in the above link)
nForce 590i BTX mobo
4GB of 667MHz DDR2 SDRAM
1 KW power supply (http://support.dell.com/support/edoc....htm#wp1052309 )
500GB WD Barracuda 
150GB WD serial ATA/150 hard drives (RAID 0) 

Items I have purchased this week to replace my existing system:

Case: COOLER MASTER HAF 932 RC-932-KKN1-GP Black Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160)

RAM: CORSAIR XMS3 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TW3X4G1333C9 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145218)

Motherboard: XFX MBN790IUL9 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 790i Ultra SLI ATX Intel Motherboard (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813141009) - a little concerned I can't return this...

Cooler: ZALMAN CNPS9500 AT 2 Ball CPU Cooling Fan/Heatsink and ZALMAN ZM-CS4A Socket 1366 Clip Support Kit for CNPS9500/9700 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118003)

As you can see - I have spent a fair amount of money already. I was expecting to spend a decent amount of money but beyond just fixing my motherboard issue, I was hoping to upgrade my system somewhat.

All thoughts appreciated. You guys are rockstars and I really, really appreciate the help. I was suckered into paying dell $50 bucks for technical support and ended up buying an extra power supply that I didn't need (and apparently won't fit with any of the new motherboards). On a side note: if anyone needs one of those 1KW power supplies, let me know.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Since you already have the components go ahead and build it on the bench see what you have the ram is on the support list for the XFX board http://www.corsair.com/configurator/product_results.aspx?id=527164 but would not have been my first choice it's 1.5v so may limit the over clock a tad. 
Are short a power supply for the new setup I take it?
Can you return the new Dell supply?


----------



## 7toy9 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks -

Unfortunately I have battled with Dell and lost. I can't return the power supply. So now I have two 1KW PS's and dont know if they work with my motherboard.

As I want to start the build process as soon as I get home from work, is there something at best buy I can pick up that would work (or somewhere else in manhattan!)

For what its worth, below is what XFX techsupport recommended-
XFX Tech: If you have 2 8800GTX units, then you will need something closer to 700watts, look for one with 4 6 pin pci-e connectors and you should be good. - Erik


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Dell supplies won't work because thye don't have a 8 pin CPU power plug Dell splits the power up across more pins allowing them to use more lower amp rated rails.

For 2 8800GTX 700w isn't going cut it, at least 850 if not a 1k(Even Dell got that part right).

Here are the 2 I would look for Best Buy won't have them> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...mpareItemList=N82E16817139009,N82E16817139013

Well I take that back, looks like they have the 850 at 2 NY locations > http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...uct&productId=1218090909495&_requestid=155570


----------



## 7toy9 (Oct 30, 2009)

This is great Wrench. Thanks alot. I like to error on the side of caution - so would I be better off using this 1000w power supply?

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/BFG+-+1...pply/9402309.p?skuId=9402309&id=1218099648969


----------



## ewarrior38 (Oct 9, 2006)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Corsair...pply/9358287.p?id=1218090909495&skuId=9358287

Thats a much better option for a power supply, and fifty dollars cheaper too!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No BFG is not a great supply I haven't seen anything on that model but the lower wattage models haven't tested well That unit is also made by Enhance and rebadged to BFG, if it follows course it will shut down prematurely at 44c when fully loaded.

It also has 4 12v rails as opposed to the Corsair single 12v rail which will give you more usable power because you don't have to worry about how the rails are balanced(what is plugged into what rail). 

If they have the corsair 1000HX it is a dual rail design but I'm pretty sure BBY doesn't stock it.


----------



## Gryffs (Sep 6, 2009)

7toy9 - Good luck with your rebuild. I had a great experience with rebuilding my system. The only things I kept from the Dell 710 was the processor, video card, and DVD drive. I couldn't even keep the sd card reader thanks to special dell connections.
Everyone here on the Tech Support Forums helped tremendously! I'll build all my systems from here on out.


----------



## 7toy9 (Oct 30, 2009)

Gryffs - thats great to hear. Glad your build went well.

I want to express my appreciation to the forums. All of your advice and guidance was so helpful. Over the last 6+ hours I tore down my old system and rebuilt my new computer. Keep in mind, the most advanced hardware work I had done before last night was upgrading my memory from 2GB to 4GB! It was a rewarding feeling to turn on the computer for the first time and not only get right to the bios, but load windows up seamlessly. So far, fingers crossed, I haven't had any hiccups, restarts, freezes or issues.

Now that my machine is up and running, I have a few questions:

1) What is the best way to stability test the computer? 

2) My QX6700 stock speed is 2.66ghz and was overclocked by Dell to 3.2ghz. For some reason the system is reading the processor speed as 2.13ghz. Before I start playing with the multipliers, I wanted to get yall's opinion.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If EIST(Enhanced Intel Speedstep Technology) is enabled in the Bios disable it.
Speed step slows the system to save power and reduce heat when it's not under a load good for laptops not really needed on desktops.

Check the CPU and system(Motherboard) Temps with a program like SensorView Pro> http://www.stvsoft.com/index.php?opt...d=17&Itemid=33 first, then post in the overclocking section of the forum, I'm not familiar enough with the XFX board/bios to walk you through it.


----------

